# Beehive Farm Rally URGENT



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Would there be any interest in a rally here

http://www.beehivefarm-woodlandlakes.co.uk/caravan_and_camping_site.html

I have been in touch with them and we can have weekend 27th to 29th June 2008 and the cost would be £7.50 per night, NO electric, as long as we have 10 vans or more. There seems to be plenty to do there fishing lakes, animal farm and a pub with in walking distance also local shop. Dogs and Kids allowed on leads please. :lol: NO late night parties allowed as this is a quiet site :lol:

Your comments please as to whether you would like to have a rally here on the above dates.

Jacquie


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Kids allowed on leads 
A bit hard arent they. :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Stop moaning grumps, dogs and kids can share a lead if you like :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Put me down as interested please.

Hope you are both keeping well


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh very funny guys is that a yes you would like to rally there or no you don't want to?



Thank you Tricia glad somebody can answer a simple question with a simple answer. :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

:lol: :lol: Put me in the same group as Tokkalosh please


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Stew now we are getting somewhere :lol: 


2 possibles :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rally*



tokkalosh said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Put me down as interested please.
> 
> Hope you are both keeping well


Well if you are going sweety pie, show me as interested too.

Russell

Might be in Italy though, will know very shortly!


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Woodlands Farm Rally*

Hi Lady J. Could be interested, but having looked at the site info they appear to charge £1 each for dogs on their normal site tarriff. Would that apply to those of us with dogs using the rally field?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Polo,

To be honest I don't know but would think not, I will check with the site though



Jacquie


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Jacquie this is the same weekend as Colins event but if we can at least make Saturday night we will. Looking forward to it.
Joyce


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That makes 5 possibles now  
Any more interested?




Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Jacquie,
Please park me next to Russell :roll: 

Russell
I have alerted the authorities and if you are abroad you will be sent back in time for the rally. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rally*



LadyJ said:


> That makes 5 possibles now
> Any more interested?
> 
> Jacquie


Do Tricia and I need one van or two????

Russell


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi
Please put us down as interested too.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Glenn and I would be interested in this one. Please put our names down.

Thanks
Tina


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Right that makes 8 counting us now interested and as its not till next June :roll: :lol: I think we can safely say we might just meet the 10+ vans needed so I will put it on the rally page now and you can all add your names to the rally list.




In answer to Polo's question there is NO charge for dogs on the rally field, but they must be on leads at all times the site has informed me.



Jacquie


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Beehive Farm Rally*

Ta ever so Jacquie. Our two dogs are reasonably well behaved if a little noisy, but will kept on a lead at ll times. We will add our name to the list on the 'rally section'. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Add our names as well please.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Krull

Rally is now listed on the rally page you can add your own name to the list just click on the blue link saying I would like to attend this standard rally bit.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=148

Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes I'm interested in that one to please, any chance of a hook up


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Zoe68


No chance at all of electric i'm afraid, it is in June electric will not be required we will have sun :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all
Dropped my son off here for a few nights camping last year
Can recommend the Honey pot tea rooms for breakfast, it sets you up for the whole day
Alan H


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

OK then, put my name down, theres a first time for everything!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan Fatalhud i'm glad to hear that we shall make a point of sampling the breakie :lol: 




Hi Zoe68 please add your own name to the rally list look forward to meeting you.



Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry, where is the list


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've made a provisional booking is that right


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Zoe68

All the rallies are listed on the main page click on the blue link for Beehive Farm
then click on the blue link at the bottom that says I would like to reserve a place at this standard rally. If you can't manage it pm me and I will add you in but best if you try first then you will know what to do in future :lol: 


Oh well done yes that is correct you should get an e.mail from us now and you then click on the link in it to confirm you will be attending.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well we seem to have stuck at 10 on the rally list its a big field we can fit 100 in :lol: so come all get putting your names on the rally list. Its not too far from Lincoln so might be a good stopping point for those traveling to Lincoln Show the following Thursday.



Jacquie


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've got no idea where I'm going or what I'm doing, so can't book anything that far ahead. June is free at the moment so I may wander in that direction, but maybe something else will have come up by then.

Glad to see kids have to be kept on leads as well as dogs!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> I've got no idea where I'm going or what I'm doing, so can't book anything that far ahead. June is free at the moment so I may wander in that direction, but maybe something else will have come up by then.
> 
> Glad to see kids have to be kept on leads as well as dogs!


Hi John well it would be nice to see you and Charlie again if you are in the area

Jacquie


----------



## 110861 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Interested*

Hi,
We are new to this site but would love to join you on this rally.
Will not be able to get there until late on the Friday though

Sandra & Steve


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to MHF MooTwo, 
You will no doubt have fun with us all on MHF, and you will be made very welcome at the beehive rally, get your self joined up, and then get your name down on the list, and we'll see you there in June.
In the mean time, tour the site and get to know the great group of folk you will be spending time with.

Zoe


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Come on folks what would tempt you to Beehive........anything?
The weather in June will be great, the company, second to none, and if we can sway the fishing clan, we could have a good match on our hands.

Zoe


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We may be passing through the UK that weekend on our way to Italy. Is it ok just to go for one night ie the Saturday?

Regards

Arizona


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I should see no reason why not!
put your name down and we'll see you there!

Zoe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore fancy Beehive we could do with about 20 vans at least at this rally if at all possible.


Zoe68 will be in charge and as its her 1st Rally for MHF anything could happen :roll: :lol: 

So come on you lot get your names down on the rally list please and give her a bit of support.


Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Jaquie,

I thought it would be buzzing, the countryside, the lakes, the beautiful views,fishing, woodlands, brilliant birdwatching, and a farm for the kids, the fantastic company, and of course the June sunshine!
Where else could be better than the Beehive.

Come on lets have ya!

Zoe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You forgot the Pub within walking distance Zoe :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> Thanks Jaquie,
> 
> I thought it would be buzzing, the countryside, the lakes, the beautiful views,fishing, woodlands, brilliant birdwatching, and a farm for the kids, the fantastic company, and of course the June sunshine!
> Where else could be better than the Beehive.
> ...


Hi Zoe, would love to have come to your first rally site looks great. Unfortunately just a wee bitty far down for us for the weekend!! Good luck with it hope all goes swimmingly!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've put ourselves down Jaq. 
The fishing and pub is very tempting, and John will need a drinking partner! . :wink: 
We're hoping we should be that way on our way towards Scotland


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

can't wait to meet you Spacerunner


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Remember this rally is the 27th/29th of June so won't be long now, so if you want to be there get your name down please......this is my first rally so the earlier you book the better
look at this aswell for you nature lovers
http://www.beehivefarm-woodlandlakes.co.uk/nature_conservation.html

Zoe


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Any more, for the nicest weekend of the year?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoping to be there, just sorting out friends, we have 3 that have just got /ordered new vans.

Can we bring friends is that allowed, I think 2 of them have signed up on here anyway. 

Many thanks
Mandy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Hoping to be there, just sorting out friends, we have 3 that have just got /ordered new vans.
> 
> Can we bring friends is that allowed, I think 2 of them have signed up on here anyway.
> 
> ...


Hi Mandy

Yes you can bring friends more the merrier, just remember to let the rally marshal Zoe68 know how many you are bringing and there names please

Jacquie


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> You forgot the Pub within walking distance Zoe :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


There are 2 pubs in the village,both excellent, and a great little cafe on site that does one of the best fryups ever.

Reg.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Mandy,
Yes bring as man as you like, the more the merrier as they say

Zoe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more up for this rally folks?


Jacquie


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I will probably like to attend as it's on my doorstep but I can't say for certain if we are free that weekend. Is there a closing date or can I leave it until the last moment?
Regards,
Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

stickey said:


> Hi,
> I will probably like to attend as it's on my doorstep but I can't say for certain if we are free that weekend. Is there a closing date or can I leave it until the last moment?
> Regards,
> Chris


Hi Chris

Closing date is 24th June if at all possible could you let us know by then if you will be attending, barring that just turn up I am sure we will have room for you 

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

This rally is seriously undersubscribed  

We have an entire rally field, space for 100!! We only have 14 booked   

It looks a fantastic site and before anyone says it, I'm in France that's why I'm not going!! Otherwise I definitely would be.

So come on folks, support one of our new RRC's on her 1st rally, it'll be a lovely weekend away.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the support you 2>
Personally I can'twait for this rally it looks a fantastic place, and yes we will be hidden in a corner at this rate, I thought there would be loads attending this one,
Come on folks I need 80 more names 8O 

Zoe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on folks lets be having a few more of you joining Zoe at Beehive please wheres all the fishing folks vanished to there are lakes you can fish there and I'm sure Zoe could organise a small contest. :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could all the folks that are listed on the rally page please confirm they are attending.

We really could do with a few more coming as well the rally field will hold 100 and only 13 so far on the rally list none of which are confirmed :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Come on folks I could do with another 50........45.......ish


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well another 10 then maybe:lol:

For those of you going to Lincoln show this is an idea stop off point as it is only about 70 miles from Lincoln



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any of you would like to bring friends to this rally be they caravans or whatever, please feel free just let Zoe68 know via a pm so she knows what and who to expect.



Jacquie


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

As well as two good pubs you have also got at the other end of the village the forestry centre,part of the national forest. approx 1m

http://www.roslistonforestrycentre.co.uk/


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will you be joining us Talbot68 :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure what I am working yet but if I can not come for the weekend I will pop in and say hi to every one as I could walk it in about 20 mins


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes of course, It will be nice to meet you, and nice to put a face to a name.

Come on folk join in and come visit us all at beehive.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Bump for Zoe :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We have had to drop out of this rally. Blame my September bride who got pregnant and so had to bring the wedding forward - I am a wedding photographer not a bigamist for those who do not know lol

Its not proving th easiest year for the Artona clan in respect to rallies


stw


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggg
Thats me on my own then, at the very first rally I've attended let alone run...................help someone.............lol


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

At least you won't get any complaints and you'll get into the cafe easily for breakfast, :roll: 
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

We could be intrested as we are only 30 mins away from this site. It all depends if we'll be back from France then? We should be.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

France closes on the 23rd so get your name down, you should just make it, .lol
Come on Chris we can have a moan about local services. and its very close to you, can't moan about the fuel to get there!


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

OK your right, put our names down as attendies please.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Consider it done, can't wait to see you there


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

We're on a roll now with at least one person being added a fortnight, so come on join in and you'll be in for a good time at o fantastic site, with good weather promised


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've put my name down, but how do I confirm.
I assume that as its pay on arrival i can just turn up.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I've put my name down, but how do I confirm.
> I assume that as its pay on arrival i can just turn up.


Yes John pay Zoe68 on arrival and I will confirm you on the rally list :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Jacquie!
Thanks John!

Zoe


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Time is running out now so with only about four week s to go can I have some final bookings and some confirmations from others already on the list please.
Come on folks the more the merrier!
Zoe


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Can the following folks please let Zoe68 know that they will be attending so that she can practice confirming folks :lol: Thanks.

gjc
NEV3
jakjon
hannah29? will let us know
falco
zoro
blisters



Jacquie


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

cant guarantee ours as mum lives 5 minutes from there but is moving house shortly so depends on moving dates for us at the moment....once we have a date i will let you know
hannah29


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

hI Zoe

I can now comfirm that will be attending the beehive rally

thanks
Alan


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Alan, will sort that for you


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Come on you lot, we now have 15 be nice to double it!
And please if you've booked, could you please confirm.

Zoe


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will all the unconfirmed on the rally list please please please let us know if you are definately attending this rally because at the moment we only have 6 confirmed :roll:

Now this is a big rally field folks and if we do not have at least 10 confirmed then this rally may be cancelled so its up to you folks. Please post on here to let Zoe68 know what you are doing.Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello folks please add your name on to the list and confirm yourselves for this Rally. I've had another cancellation so theres room enough for about another 50 MHs now.

Come on folks I don't want to have to cancel this rally but its looking that way.

Zoe


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room on this rally folks so come on get your names on the rally list and make Zoe's first rally an good one.





Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

its nearly the closing date fellow motorhomers. Get your names down and make this a rally to remember

Zoe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

This site is not that far from Lincoln and as Lincoln Show is the following weekend you could stay on there to the Thursday and then join us all at Lincoln 


We need more folks at Beehive PLEASE




Jacquie


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

hi jacquie we wil be at the rally sorry for the delay jakjon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Jakjon I'm so glad somebody is going :lol: poor Zoe is getting in a right state worrying that nobody is going to turn up.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please let us know if they are attending this rally or not. Thanks

falco
Blisters



Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think we're going for a record....the worst attended rally this year!

come on I'm looking daft now.....what do I have to promise?



Zoe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Not quite the worst Zoe Butlins ain't going too well either or Lincoln


CAN WE HAVE A FEW MORE AT BEEHIVE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE



Jacquie


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

How could you not want to watch my first efforts at "BEING WITH OTHER PEOPLE" :lol: :lol: :lol: If I make it, I'm going to be the weekend comic act:

1)Trying to find the place in the first place, without mechanical disaster on the way, or both headlights falling out.

2)Getting in the gate, and not making it look like I think I've got an RV. Lookout for Biggles helmet and red flag.

3)Trying to go backwards - and miss children/dogs/awnings and BBQ's. (This is why I have picked a large empty field).

4)Getting in a corner and probably sunk up to wheelarches to hide the mucky roof I can't reach. Which I will be able to reach once sunk.

5)Hopefully without the "BANG" usually associated with any energy source I might use (Venue picked as hookup-free zone) I cannot be trusted.

6)Then as I have no telly, you will be pleased to know that I have many bizarre hobbies I can bore you to death with. 'The mating habits of woodlice' is a favorite.

I was really looking forward to this rally, I have already packed my purple stretch pants and alligator boob tube. My therapist says it will really do me good!

So how could you all not want to go, when you know I'm going to be there? - I can't understand it......... :?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Vardy, the entertainment should boost the figures some what!

Come on guys this looks like fun!

Zoe


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

nudge....bump....crash


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

wink


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI

sorry i have left it till the last minute but with house moves etc it has been a bit manic, also having just got our van back after major damp repairs we got to test it out only to find the electric sockets in the front of the van don't work. unfortunately the van is now booked in to get this sorted that week so we will not be able to make it....really really sorry and wish we could as we have family there

hannah


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know Hannah...........Come on people.......... its going to be a nice rally in nice surroundings..............with lots of space


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

nudge


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see silverlocks is joining you Zoe at Beehive so you will be alright with Bob there just keep him on a short lead :lol:


Come on folks the suns out get and join Zoe & Bob at Beehive I'm sure you will enjoy it.



Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Two co-ordinators on one rally, really!

Come on folks not long now




Zoe


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Why do I need a short lead? :lol: :lol: 
I cant misbehave unless I have a long lead   
See you there :twisted: :twisted: 

Bob & Sandy with Meggy who like Charlie has not yet learned to use the puter


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Can't wait to meet you Bob, anyone else like to join us?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Come on now.....time is running out. For you who are interested this site is really close to the National Memorial Arbouetum 
http://www.thenma.org.uk/content/Memorial-Information-1105.shtml
a beautiful place to visit, and also just a few miles from Litchfield.

Get your names down quick though.....not long until the closing date.

Zoe


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well LadyJ and I seemed to be having a competition to see if we could get more folk for our Beehive and Butlins Rallies (we're failing) come on you lot, your letting the oldy  and newbie  rally organizers down.......book now......quick.........we feel lonely
Zoe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

2 or 3 more vans would be nice for this rally folks just so we can get it at the rate quoted on the rally listings :roll: and could the 1 unconfirmed on the rally list PLEASE let us know if they will be attending or not falco & thank you.



Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

ouch I've bumped my ead again, trying to get more people to this Rally I need a few more please if poss

Zoe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


I have just heard from Beehive and if we do not have at least 12 vans coming to this rally then we would have to pay there normal site fees which are

BASIC PITCH –Inc 2 people,1 car. (Vans by arrangement only)	PER NIGHT
Caravans & Motor Homes £14
Trailer Tent £16
2 Berth Tent ( no car ) £10
2 Berth (with car) 4 & 6 Berth Tents	£14
8 Berth Tent	£16
10 Berth Plus – please ring for availability £20
EXTRA OPTIONS	
Gazebo (small size) open sided	£2
Gazebo (any size) with sides	£5
Side Awning / Porch Awning	£2
Extra Adult	£2
Extra Child-16yrs and under.	£1
Marquees - please ring for avail & price	P.O.A.
Additional vehicles £2
Dogs	£1

Now as we only have 9 confirmed on the list at the moment could all those folks let me know if you are willing to pay the normal site fees or not. If not then I think it would be best if we cancelled this rally.


Jacquie


----------

